# About "DORA" process in DHCP



## ganeshkoorpati (May 1, 2008)

:smile:Hello...Every One..please help me understanding in how the DHCP assingns an IP to client systems....
I have installed DHCP in win2K3 and configured one scope which is having a class C ip range,and I have also instlled Network Monitor Tool in Dhcp Server system.I started capturing the Traffic on that server.I went to Xp client in my network, and i released &renewed the IP Configuration through Ipconfig Utility From cmd.Client System received an IP from DHCP.
I stoped capturing the network traffic and anaylized the capture.It is showing the DORA process as follows..
Discover.....Broadcast.
Offer..........Broadcast.
Request......Broadcast.
Acknowledge..Broadcast..
As per my knowledge and books I read,DORA process contain 1st three packets(Discover,Offer,Request)are Broadcast and last Aknowledge packet is Unicast.
My Question is,The Network Monitor Tool showing all 4 Packets as Broadcast only....Why....please answer to me.:smile:


----------

